# UK Degree Attestation



## JKFOX (Jul 29, 2013)

I know this will have been covered elsewhere on the forum but I'm getting mixed messages from what I have read.

I start a job in Dubai on the 1st of October. For my Visa I need my Degree attested. I'm currently in the UK and after being unsure of how to do it I have paid £300 with a company called vital certificates.

UAE Attestation | Attesting Documents for UAE, Dubai, Abu Dhabi

Am I doing the right thing?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

JKFOX said:


> I know this will have been covered elsewhere on the forum but I'm getting mixed messages from what I have read.
> 
> I start a job in Dubai on the 1st of October. For my Visa I need my Degree attested. I'm currently in the UK and after being unsure of how to do it I have paid £300 with a company called vital certificates.
> 
> ...


Yes, but possibly not the cheapest.

You could have gone to a local Notary Public and paid a lot less than that - dare I say less than a quarter !

I paid £35 for mine to be done by the "tame" company Notary


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

I used a similar service that did the notary copy, FCO stamp and UAE embassy stamp all in one day for I think £140. Well worth it, as now you cant visit the FCO office in person, so impossible to do on your own in short time period.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I did mine from Dubai using a company called Index - they did everything.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

If you're moving in October, you have mountains of time.

I started work exactly a month after being offered a job (having not considered it prior to that day) and got it all done myself.

It is a pain to do quickly, and if you have the money, why not.
If you have the time, it is mainly about posting things, waiting for them to come back, then rinse and repeat!
A friendly notary public should not charge more than £20 for the additional step required for the degree.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

JKFOX said:


> I know this will have been covered elsewhere on the forum but I'm getting mixed messages from what I have read.
> 
> I start a job in Dubai on the 1st of October. For my Visa I need my Degree attested. I'm currently in the UK and after being unsure of how to do it I have paid £300 with a company called vital certificates.
> 
> ...


As you've paid - yes you are! The company you're using are good as I used them with their express service as I needed everything in a couple of weeks.
Now, you can focus on other things while they do the work for you!:tea:


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Just for the record I used apostilles direct in palmers green, use UAE address and you dont pay VAT.


----------

